# Recliffe Peninsula, Qld 11Aug13



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've wet a line in the saltwater and as a consequence I haven't really been on the forum that much. Today was one of those rare moments when perfect weather aligns with the opportunity to get out for a paddle.

The sunrise was just perfect. Glorious colours, crisp morning but not uncomfortably cold and only the faintest whisper of a breeze.









Surprisingly, no one else was fishing my usual spots on this beautiful day and it seemed like the hordes had taken advantage of the calm weather to head further offshore.

It wasn't long before a nice 50cm specimen (I'm guessing as I didn't bother measuring) came on board. It's always satisfying to get on the scoreboard early in the session as there's nothing more de-moralising than a donut (when the family is expecting fresh fish for dinner) despite telling myself that the fish is the icing.

















Whilst I was fighting this fish, the rod that was drifting a placcie on the rear holder bucked a few times but I ignored it as I didn't have any spare hands. When I eventually got to this rod, I was surprised to find only limp line with the jig head and leader missing.

It wasn't too long before landing another fish around the 38cm mark as well as a nice flounder plus an undersize squire followed by an undersize flatty. Then the rod I was holding bucked and I was onto a solid fish. Big head shakes, strong lunges. Unfortunately, the hook pulled after a long sustained run and I wound in to find the jig head had a straightened hook. These bream hooks are really not adequate for the larger snapper.

Not too worry, the fish were keen and it wasn't long before another smallish squire in the high 30s was landed.

It was a perfect day and I had already 3 squire in the esky. The chances of catching another squire in the high 30cms (and hence bagging out) were high and it was too nice a morning to head in. So I decided to troll a lure in search of 'Big Momma' and give the paddling arms a stretch. I never did make it out to the intended waypoint before the heavy rod outfit started that wonderful scream. It was a heavy fish that pulled the yak around. Eventually a nice 72cm (roughly measured) snapper glided to the surface. A heart stopping minute when the fish's shoulders didn't quite fit into the little collapsible net but the the treble on the lure caught on the netting. I had to grab the tail and half wrestle the fish on board.

















What a wonderful way to finish a memorable trip till I can next hit the water again.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic result Danny. 

It has been fishing lean for a few months, but you have certainly reversed that!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a top effort,well done.
I think a few others will be disappointed they didn't head out.


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cracking fish that big one! Did you find much of the recently prevalent snot-weed on your travels?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Rocket75: no sign of any snot weed. Some jellyfish around but didn't notice any turtles which are normally quite prevalent. Also no sign of any pike. Just plenty of snapper


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

wongus said:


> Rocket75: no sign of any snot weed. Some jellyfish around but didn't notice any turtles which are normally quite prevalent. Also no sign of any pike. Just plenty of snapper


That's great news. Did you troll at all?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rocket75 said:


> wongus said:
> 
> 
> > Rocket75: no sign of any snot weed. Some jellyfish around but didn't notice any turtles which are normally quite prevalent. Also no sign of any pike. Just plenty of snapper
> ...


Danny

Beekeeper is out of control. He is currently receiving medications to calm him down, till he can get back there tomorrow in a 15 - 20 knot northerly. :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Buying a bigger net?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny good to see you back on the water and resurrecting your fishing touch, all the best mate.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Top catch


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

quality pinkies mate.
the area been quiet lately, great sesh,
what softy you drifting with?
awesome shots
wayno


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Great fish Danny, well done.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishies danny.
Pickings are usually slim in August, but it looks like spring has come early.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

VERY satisfying session!
couple of nice reds there.
Mark


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Some nice reds there. Well done. Scarby is on fire of late..... unless ur name is LB.


----------

